# Solved: no sound card in dxdiag



## Realtek dude (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi , 

So anyway I'm was trying to fix an old long-running(but rare) stuttering prob I have with HL2 and it's related source games.

So I'm running through things and I open up dxdiag . Go to the sound tab and lower the acceleration level to no acceleration (no probs there I see what I expect to see), as I go to press exit(but haven't pressed it yet obviously) , the 'test DirectSound' button goes blank , the text in the notes section at the bottom changes by itself saying ,'No sound card was found. If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by your hardware manufacturer.' and all my driver details disappear where you normally see them in dxdiag.

So all I did was lower my sound acceleration basically

I've reinstalled the drivers but no change. Windows media player doesn't play sound(winamp does) . Basically no sound in some of my progs now.

Any ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Check in Device Manager and see if anything is flagged in the Sound Devices.


----------



## Realtek dude (Oct 6, 2006)

nope everything fine there


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Go Control Panel and click on Sound Devices and then the Sound tab and select some of the windows sounds with a speaker beside them and the click the small arrow down the bottom and see if they play.


----------



## Realtek dude (Oct 6, 2006)

did them all they all work


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok a long shot but you could try System Restore to before you lowered the Acceleration


----------



## Realtek dude (Oct 6, 2006)

That fixed it . Thanks a lot bonk .

Any ideas what caused it and what I can do to avoid it happening again?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you got DirectX 9.0c and all updates for cards


----------



## Realtek dude (Oct 6, 2006)

yep


----------

